# My final setup!?



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

Sometimes I think to sell the Bosco and return to the GS3 or Linea Mini, because its too big for home use.

But I like it too much. I just removed from one of the groups the inner small spring to get a different pressure profile.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

It's a beast. Do you ever use the 2nd group?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

The EK doesn't even look that big compared to the bosco!


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Love this machine and your setup. Might swap for a Slayer but not a GS3 let alone a mini!


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

kennyboy993 said:


> It's a beast. Do you ever use the 2nd group?


to be honest, no, never. Was just a must to have it, because it looks nice. Crazy.


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

Rob666 said:


> Love this machine and your setup. Might swap for a Slayer but not a GS3 let alone a mini!


For the Slayer I don´t have the coins.

Long ago I was using the R58 together with the Faema Lambro. Was a good team.

What about Londinum and LM Mini?

Anyway, it will be a dream, because it will be hard to sell a 2group Bosco for a good price.


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

fatboyslim said:


> The EK doesn't even look that big compared to the bosco!


Firsz I thought the Nino is beast. Now it looks small, I even think to put it on a knock box to get it taller.


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Lovely set up, but don't get too comfy upgradeitis is rampant in these parts just be careful you don't catch it


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

nice


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

onluxtex said:


> For the Slayer I don´t have the coins.
> 
> Long ago I was using the R58 together with the Faema Lambro. Was a good team.
> 
> ...


I can see where you are coming from. The L1R and a Mini would be a great combination. I've been considering adding an L1 of some sort to my Rocket Evo. Sad that it's hard to sell the Bosco for a good price.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Is that some clever two bean hopper dosing gadget on the EK or a shelf behind it?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Obnic said:


> Is that some clever two bean hopper dosing gadget on the EK or a shelf behind it?


I saw one of those on an EK at a coffee shop in Nottingham - easy way to change beans


----------

